# 1930's Pepsi Bottles



## cam (Jun 12, 2007)

I thought I would share the rarest Pepsi bottles I have. The 2 on each end are North Wilkesboro Double Dot Pepsi bottles. The one in the middle I don't know what it is. Is there anyone out there that knows more about it.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 12, 2007)

The middle one is a wasted Pepsi and is worth $100 or so empty but with content and cap???????.


----------



## cam (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you for telling me what its called.do you know how old it is?I know the two on the ends are from the 30s&40s and I think they are rare.


----------



## LC (Jun 12, 2007)

Does anyone know what bottles the yellow Pepsi caps go to ? I have six or seven different ones of these earlier Papsi's, I know I have the one at center picture, an amber one , and at least a couple of others. If I knew the yellow caps came out on these bottles, I would get one of my bottle cappers out and go to capping them.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 12, 2007)

The yellow pepsi caps were the third issue. The first was blue and the second was green. All three bottles are from the 1920s.


----------



## LC (Jun 12, 2007)

So they were on what bottles, ones from the forties?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 13, 2007)

Between the decos and the pyros during the very late 20s and the early thirties.


----------



## LC (Jun 13, 2007)

And I thank you Sir !


----------



## cam (Jun 13, 2007)

First I want say I am really enjoying talking to other bottle collecters.Iam a new member here and I love this website.Second I need to be honest about the 2 filled ones they were given to me by an 80 year old man that was moving out of his house .He told me that he had these bottles for many years and that he had a friend that worked for pepsi and that he had him to have them refilled at pepsi in the 60s.how much does this decrease their value.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jun 13, 2007)

> how much does this decrease their value.


 
 i would think being refilled they would only worth the value of the bottle, im not really up to date on ss pepsi's so i dont really know how much the bottle itself is worth, ive seen em go for around 100 on ebay with regularity


----------



## cam (Jun 15, 2007)

can anyone show me what the caps looked like that goes with these bottles or tell me where to go???????


----------



## LC (Jun 15, 2007)

The only bottles caps I have are the yellow ones, whether or not they go on any of yours I am not sure. Possibly, Warren maybe able to tell you, Lou


----------



## capsoda (Jun 15, 2007)

The yellow ones are third issue from the very late 20s and early 30s. This is the one that was most likely used on your bottles except the waisted one. It may have used both.


----------



## LC (Jun 15, 2007)

Well, at least I know now that I can put a yellow cap on the waisted Pepsi I have.


----------



## logueb (Jun 16, 2007)

"Waisted"   Thanks for clearing that up LC .Cap had said "wasted:" in his earlier post, and I'm wondering how he could tell a spoiled bottle of Pepsi fom a pic. Sheech, now I feel like such a nut[]. They use wasted down here to mean spilt, bad and etc.  Like "He just wasted that soda all over the floor"


----------



## cam (Jun 16, 2007)

thanks for showing me those caps if you know where i can get some please let me know . thanks again.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2007)

The blue ones in any condition comand very high prices. I have only seen one on ebay and it was really bad but you could tell what it was and it went for $500. The greens in the condition of mine go $300. I got mine from a lady who found a dozen in an old drug store. The all sold for $300+ and mine was the last one she had. Buy it know was new so she put it up for $50 with a note that said "Last One, Have Fun!" It just so happens that our little private phone company got DSL before anyone else in the US so I snatched it right away, not even 5 mins in to the auction.It was just my turn I guess. 

 The yellow one go for $1 to $5 regularly so you might can snag a few of those.


----------

